# TriNewt Battery EXPOSED!



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

So I got my hands on an old, dead TriNewt battery. It gave the blue and red switch lights simultaneously. Of course, the battery came with a charger, light head, helmet mount, extension cable and case. Gotta love REI used gear sales. 

Started taking it apart today.

Enjoy the pics!

http://img11.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img4955.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img4960.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img4970.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img4979j.jpg

There's a whole bunch of silicone holding everything in place inside, and I got the case open by using really big pliers to apply pressure around the seam. I wrapped a towel around the case to cushion everything. You HAVE to start cracking the case open from the bottom (the part opposite the connector/switch). Once you have the case open, gently cut away some of the silicone and push the batteries away from the sides in a rolling motion with your fingers. Patience is key here - don't try to do it too fast.

Now I'm off to Batteries Plus for some replacement cells. Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

King,

Thanks, let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

KingOfTheHill said:


> So I got my hands on an old, dead TriNewt battery. It gave the blue and red switch lights simultaneously. Of course, the battery came with a charger, light head, helmet mount, extension cable and case. Gotta love REI used gear sales.
> 
> Started taking it apart today.
> 
> ...


18650 cells?

How did it go?


----------



## acctnut (Dec 1, 2008)

That's nice of you. I'm sure some folks would have taken advantage of REI's exchange policy, or brought it by Performance.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi y'all,

Sorry I haven't updated this - got busy at work and put this project on the back burner. Yes, 18650's.

I'll take pictures when I put it all back together.


----------



## olli_s (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi together,

I had the same issue with my battery for the trinewt so i got some new batteries and changed them but it still doesn't charge and both LED's are on when I plug it into the charger. 

As I measured the voltage of the old batteries they where obviusly defective.

Has anyone an idea what else it could be?


----------



## spec306 (Sep 30, 2007)

Olli_S-
There is a reset procedure that may be able to clear the error. Niterider had me try it to see if it would fix the same problem you have (blue and red).....it failed and I had to send the battery in for repair. They wound up replacing the circuit board in the battery. I don't remember the details but it was something like holding down the power button then plugging in the charger. Give Niterider support a call and ask for the right steps. Good luck.


----------



## wingers1981 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a similar issue with red & blue LED on and battery taking no charge. Niterider advised the following:

"In the case that the TriNewt battery becomes too deeply discharged, it will need to have the safety circuit reset. This will have to be done by our repair technician as the PCB has to be re-programmed. If the light was purchased from a US dealer, it will need to be sent to NiteRider for repair. Please let me know if you have any other questions."/INDENT]

Bit of a significant design oversight if you ask me.

Unfortunately I bought it online from USA when living in UAE so it wasn't worth while sending it back to USA for repair and have been sitting on it for a couple of years.

I have just found out that Jetblack do repair work for Niterider in Australia and am awaiting advice if they can help out.​


----------

